# Can I use a Wilcom Decostudio with Amaya XT or BRAVO



## noempty (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi, everybody
I need to know is it possible to use a Wilcom's soft with Amaya XT or BRAVO machines? Is there a some restrictions if I use this software.
I still waiting Melco for response of my question what is the real differences between Amaya XT and Bravo. I know about dimensions of embroidery fields and speeds. Will be best if there's a parallels. But it looks like a top (trade) secret 

Аppreciate any help!

I hesitate to choose between SWF and Amaya. Everything depends on the answers to these two companies. I'm still waiting.


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

If you asked Melco you should pretty much guess their response. The digitizer we use uses Wilcom and we use the XT It just depends what file type your are creating. I would ask Wilcom and see if it creates a OFM file. That is the native Melco file type.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

You can use whatever software you want. I use Sierra on my XT. Only Melco will create an OFM native. But Wilcom or any other commercial digitizing software will export as a DST or EXP(melco expanded). If you want to make it easy and save colors with the files for later import into Amaya OS, you can save as an OFM in the OS or in Melco sizer. XT and Bravo are real close, but I believe the OS and some features are "dumbed down" so they can sell for less. I don't really know, but I do not think you get laser alignment, as high as a top speed and some of the fine adjustments in the thread feed catagory.

Ian


----------

